# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Dflouter une image

## mathilde_b

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai dflouter une image en utilisant le filtre de Wiener par exemple.
J'ai une image floue (et ventuellement une image de rfrence mais je prfrerai viter de l'utiliser).
J'ai fait quelques essais mais je pense que je m'y prend mal pour le calcul du filtre ou de la psf puis lors de l'application de ce filtre.
Avez vous des suggestions  me faire.

Merci

----------


## millie

Un des seuls filtres que j'avais fait pour le dfloutage, c'tait le filtre de choc de Osher Rudin : 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=416703

Donc, a peut toujours t'intresser, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## PRomu@ld

Il y a aussi possibilit d'utiliser un rahausseur de contour en utilisant un laplacien. En gros, a revient  utiliser un fitre comme ceci :



```

```

Ou encore avec ce filtre :



```

```

----------


## larsoon

"Un des seuls filtres que j'avais fait pour le dfloutage, c'tait le filtre de choc de Osher Rudin :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=327410

Donc, a peut toujours t'intresser, on ne sait jamais."


desole me ce lien ne marche pas y a t il un autre tuto svp

cordialement

----------


## millie

> "Un des seuls filtres que j'avais fait pour le dfloutage, c'tait le filtre de choc de Osher Rudin :
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=327410
> 
> Donc, a peut toujours t'intresser, on ne sait jamais."
> 
> 
> desole me ce lien ne marche pas y a t il un autre tuto svp
> 
> cordialement


Mouais... je sais pourquoi a marche pas... Et dsol, il a t compltement supprim...  ::(:

----------


## pseudocode

Il y a plein d'algo de dconvolution...

http://www.cv.nrao.edu/~abridle/deconvol/deconvol.html

Le problme avec les methodes de dconvolution c'est d'estimer correctement la PSF. C'est quel genre d'image (et quel genre de flou) ?

----------


## millie

> "Un des seuls filtres que j'avais fait pour le dfloutage, c'tait le filtre de choc de Osher Rudin :
> 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=327410
> 
> Donc, a peut toujours t'intresser, on ne sait jamais."
> 
> 
> desole me ce lien ne marche pas y a t il un autre tuto svp
> 
> cordialement



Ay, on a russi  recuperer les donnes  ::):  :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=416703

----------

